# Smoked salmon the easy way



## mt elk hunter (Jan 27, 2014)

*Smoked salmon the easy way*

Cabin fever is setting in since the temp is going to -20F with a -40F wind chill today.  So, might as well stay inside and catch up on smoking notes.  Actually got up at 6AM to shovel a huge drifts in front of the garage and front door!

Anyway, here is an excellent recipe my wife used to smoke a salmon in December.

*Filleted salmon *- cut to fit brining container and smoker rack. Leave skin on so it doesn't fall apart.

*Brine:*

6 (16oz)           bottles of spring water

1 1/2 Cups       Kosher (not iodized) salt

2/3 Cups          brown sugar

1 head              roasted garlic meats (or 3T minced)

1/4 Cups          Worcestershire sauce

1 1/4 Cup        soy sauce

1Tbsp              black pepper

*Brine *for 6-8 hours, only (any more is too salty).

Rinse fish well under water (if you don't it's way too salty)

Let stand on a tray in fridge to glaze over. (at least one hour & up to 8 hours)

*Smoker:* Cookshack Series 75 (Model SM075)

*Smoking:* It's not necessary to preheat smoker.

Spray grates with oil 1st then arrange fish on grates.

Smoke at 200 degrees for 1 hr. for farm raised salmon or approximately 45 minutes for wild salmon.

1) ~2” x 2” x 1" chunk of Hickory for this smoker

*wild caught salmon is typically thinner & less fatty so it will dry out if smoked for the same time as farmed salmon.

*It's that easy. Enjoy!*

Salmon bringing in roasting pot:













Smoked Salmon, brining  131212.jpg



__ mt elk hunter
__ Jan 27, 2014






Salmon loaded in our Cookshack Series 75 (Model SM075):













Smoked Salmon, in smoker  131212.jpg



__ mt elk hunter
__ Jan 27, 2014






The finished product:













Smoked Salmon, smoked 131212.jpg



__ mt elk hunter
__ Jan 27, 2014


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like a great batch of Salmon...JJ


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 27, 2014)

It does look delicious! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mrmosh303 (Feb 20, 2014)

that does look great, and i am going to try it this weekend...but, as usual, i gots questions...

if i was going to also smoke ribs, with 3-2-1 method, and add the salmon to the locker in the last hour(200 for 1 hour, is what i read), does it matter if the fish goes above or below the ribs...the ribs may still drip a little, or the fish may drip a little...not sure if either will happen

thanks for any input...and thanks for sharing

mosh


----------



## mt elk hunter (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello mrmosh303,

Interesting question about smoking ribs and fish together.  I have never done it before, so please share your experience if you try it. 

My thoughts:

1. Try a small batch first in case the combined flavors are not to your liking

2. Both will drip with the ribs most likely having more drippings

3. To minimize integrating flavors I would use a drip pan below each kind of meat

Let us know!

Best

MT Elk Hunter


----------



## driedstick (Feb 20, 2014)

MT Elk Hunter said:


> Hello mrmosh303,
> 
> Interesting question about smoking ribs and fish together.  I have never done it before, so please share your experience if you try it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrmosh303 (Feb 28, 2014)

i guess i forgot the update...i did not do things that day, but a few days later, i did 2 racks of st louis, 3-2-1, with about 15 brined chicken legs, and a steel head piece cut into 4 smaller ones...things were fine...the salmon was great, the ribs were fall off with no mush...and once again, when the legs came off the smoke they hit the deep fryer for just a minute or 2 for crispness...i did put the ribs on the top for the last hour, the legs were placed under that with a drip pan under them, and the salmon on the bottom...

really enjoyed everything...












DSCN0229.JPG



__ mrmosh303
__ Feb 28, 2014


----------



## mt elk hunter (Feb 28, 2014)

Hello mrmosh303,

Excellent!  Thank you for the update.  I would have never thought of combing different meats due to worrying about cross flavoring.  I also like the deep fry idea. I just have to get the chicken to the fry pan before they disappear.

I've never experienced rib "mush."

What does it exactly mean, why does it happen, and how does one prevent it? 

Best,

MT Elk Hunter


----------



## mrmosh303 (Feb 28, 2014)

from what i can tell, the "mush" is from over-cooking the ribs...from what i can tell from reading, mostly from being in the foil for too long, and the consistency turns to "mush", but since my smokes have turned out perfect, i can only assume what that "mush" feels or tastes like... and some are saying that the foil is a "crutch", a "texas crutch" to be exact, and should not be used at all or very little...all i do know, is that the 3-2-1 has not let me down at 225...and now that i say that, i have to admit, that i only use the dial on my Master Built. i will know next week how accurate it is, since i just ordered the Maverick meat and temp probe from amazon...i got to be honest, i hope the temp is true, since EVERYTHING i have tried, has come out perfect!!


----------



## mt elk hunter (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you for the clarification.


----------

